# 80 Year Old Slicer



## NewBuilder (Aug 19, 2022)

I bought an 80-year-old Berkel H manual slicer.  It is built exceptionally well, weighs 31 kg, and cuts excellently.  Push the handle forward, the blade spins, and the carriage moves forward. Pull it back, the blade reverses, and the carriage moves back. The thin blade is razor sharp thanks to the built-in sharpener.  Built for a time when many homes didn't have power.

I'm trying to find more information on these, plus find a meat tray.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 20, 2022)

Wow, nice find!


----------



## tbern (Aug 20, 2022)

beautiful looking machine, congrats on getting it and enjoy using it!!


----------



## NewBuilder (Aug 20, 2022)

I got lucky.  I was searching for a slicer on a buy/sell website and found this one for $100.00.


----------



## tbern (Aug 20, 2022)

NewBuilder said:


> I got lucky.  I was searching for a slicer on a buy/sell website and found this one for $100.00.


very nice!!


----------

